# Fiber Supplements



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Has anyoneout there heard about Fiber Supplements causing narrowing of the esophagus in some people. I read it some where just not sure where...Thanks


----------



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

I hadnt heard that but I did hear where the fiber tablets are supposed to help w/ the GERD. I know it says on the labhel to drink a large glass of water when taking fiber tablets / supplements.


----------

